# Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion



## Norbert63 (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich hatte gestern ein nettes Gespräch mit einem Bekannten und seinen Freund, der einen großen Koiteich hat und zwar ging es um die Innenhälterung im Winter.

Man soll ja seinem Teich so groß wie möglich machen, Faustregel 5000l bzw. 10000l für den ersten Koi und für jeden weiteren dann 1000l - mehr natürlich besser. Nun bauen "wir" Teichanlagen so um die 25000-30000l ( viele sind ja noch größer ) und haben so ca. 20-25Koi im Teich. Nun rückt aber der Winter immer näher und dann kommen die Koi in die Innenhälterung und diese hat nur ca. 8000l ( alles nur Beispiele ), aber es kommen 20-25koi dort rein und müssen so ca.5-6Monate dort leben. Der Sommer kommt und dann dürfen die wieder für 5-6Monate nach draußen in den großen Teich usw.

Der Freund des Bekannten empfindet sowas als "absoluten Blödsinn" ( seine Worte ) und es würde auch jeder logik wiedersprechen und verglich es mit Gefängnis. Im Sommer dürfen die Koi in einem großen Teich schwimmen und im Winter kommen sie dann in eine kleine Innenhälterung, wo es auf einmal nicht mehr um die Wassermenge bzw. Größe geht.

Es war ein nettes Gespräch, was mich auch zum Nachdenken brachte.

Wie seht Ihr das? So ganz unrecht hat er ja nun auch nicht und aus diesem Blickwinkel habe ich es noch nie gesehen.


Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion*

Hi

Ich habe letztes Jahr nur die Kleinen - Jungkoi - in einer Innenhälterung gehabt, da ich diese aber auch erst spät im Herbst ergattert hatte. (Quarantäne sowieso!) Die Kleinen - Nachkömmlinge - die ich bei der Wintervorbereitung im Teich gefunden habe, sind dann auch in die IH gezogen. Da war mir das Risiko zu groß, diese zu verlieren.

Die Großen habe ich alle draußen gelassen, Teich abgedeckt, Pumpen und Filter aus, Sprudler & Eisfreihalter an und fertig. Ihnen geht es gut, auch wenn sie erst recht spät wieder zu sehen waren.

Meine Meinung: Nur die Kleinen oder die verspäteten Zukäufe je nach Herkunft (Außenteich oder Verkaufshalle) in die IH. Die Größe sollte dann aber bestimmt mind. 500l pro Fisch betragen. Und jetzt kriege ich bestimmt .


----------



## Algusmaximus (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion*

Tja das sehe ich ähnlich. Wozu ein 50000 l Teich mit 2m Wassertiefe ( weniger geht ja mal gar nicht..) wenn man die Fische vor dem Winter eh reinholt. Wenn man solch einen Teich hat, warum nicht kalt überwintern.
Andererseits machen das auch viele weil so eine IH ja auch ganz nett anzuschauen sein kann, und die Fischis dann auch im Winter ordentlich was futtern und wachsen..

Ich hab mal ( auf Bildern) eine Anlage gesehen, da verlief der Außenteich mit einem Ausläufer in den Wohnbereich hinein. Da steckte ziemlich Geld drinnen, das war mal klasse. Da sitzt man gemütlich auffer Couch  und dann kommt mal eben so ein 70cm Chagoi ins Wohnzimmer gepaddelt. Muss mal gucken ob ich die Bilder noch finde.


----------



## DaniJeep (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion*

Hallo!
Wir gehören ja auch zu denen, die Ihre Koi über den Winter rein holen, obwohl der Teich tief genug wäre. Dass die Koi ein großes Platzangebot benötigen, liegt, denke ich, nicht nur an ihrer zu erwartenden Endgröße, sondern auch daran, dass sie enorm viel Dreck produzieren, wodurch die Wasserwerte aufgrund zu hoher Belastungen und Keimdichte schnell im Achteck springen. Unsere IH hat für unsere 12 Koi eine Größe von ca. 7000l in der wir jedoch über den Winter hinweg einmal wöchentlich 1/3 Wasserwechsel machen. Das wichtigste ist für koi ein großzügig dimensionierter Filter und beste Wasserwerte, dann nehemn sie einen etwas(!) zu kleinen Teich auch nicht übel. 
Das ist aber nur meine Meinung und wir fahren seit Jahren sehr gut mit der IH und den Wasserwerten!
LG


----------



## Norbert63 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten, vielleicht melden sich ja noch ein paar andere User .

Ich pers. hatte mich nie mit dem Thema beschäftigt, weil ich sowieso keine IH machen kann.
Noch dem Gespräch von gestern habe ich mich gedanklich aber damit etwas beschäftigt und verstehe es irgendwie auch nicht, warum man sich einen so großen und tiefen Teich baut, wenn die Koi im Winter sowieso rein kommen und dann in einem eigentlich zu kleinem Becken innen gehalten werden.

Ich möchte keinem User hier auf die Füße treten, aber evtl. könnte eine nette Diskussion diesbezüglich entstehen - Pro und Kontra 

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## DaniJeep (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Koi - Platzbedarf Teich - Inhälterung - Diskussion*

Hallo,

ich denke, da muss sich keiner auf den Schlips getreten fühlen. Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich gestehen, dass wir unsere Dicken reinholen, weil ich Angst hätte, dass im Winter irgendwas ist und wir nix tun können. Ausserdem möchten wir das ganze Jahr etwas von dem schönen Hobby haben, das ist für uns auch ein Grund, die Koi über den Winter rein zu holen, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass dies doch eher ein egoistischer Hintergrund ist. 
In unserer IH wird beispielsweise nicht geheizt, das heißt im Winter herschen in der IH Temperaturen zwischen 12 und 17°C. Dadurch sind die Koi auch nicht so aktiv wie draussen, daher denke ich, kann man die Größe der IH für 12 Koi gut vertreten. 
Würden wir allerdings merken, dass sie sich die Köpfe einrennen würden, oder die Wasserwerte nicht in den Griff zu bekommen wären, würden wir einen Teil bestimmt auch draussen überwintern.

LG


----------

